# Anyone have the High Def version of this album? (underwater Amazon pics)



## dbl_dbl17 (Feb 4, 2012)

Nevermind, found them:

AMAZON Underwater Photographs | AmanoTakashi.net


----------



## pauliewoz (Sep 22, 2015)

Pretty cool. I love how the Cardinals and rummy nose tetras stand out.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for posting! They are some spectacular pics.


----------



## Doc7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Incredible photos. Makes me almost want to go with a black water tank.


----------

